# Difference between NEF and H&R



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I found a good deal this morning on a .223 at Gander mountain, $210. I've been looking for the H&R brand chambered in .223, but this gun is made by NEF, which is part of H&R I believe. Does anyone know if there is any difference between the H&R rifles, and the NEF version? Everyone I've talked to always speaks of the H&R version and really likes it, but this was the first one I've personally seen by New England Firearms.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Same Company.
The box the gun comes in actually says NEF and H&R on it.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I might be wrong but I thought H&R went bankrupt and NEF was formed from the ashes. I think they got sued over a muzzle loader that they came out with over 30 years ago. Again, I might be wrong but I think they had problems with guys opening the action on a hang fire and the breech plug hitting the person in the face/body.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Simple solution - go to the website and compare the H&R and the NEF versions. They have pretty good web sites and are linked together ... should help you make your decission.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Marlin owns NEF now. I know Marlin sells a single shot series that looks like them.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

they are the same gun.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

www.marlinfirearms.com


----------

